# Refillable Gas Cylinders



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi guys

We have recently had an Extend-a-Stay fitted to our gas tank with the idea of buying a refillable cylander. Do you know if we have to also buy the UK Autogas Filling Kit as well. Also do you find that Gaslow is the best refillable cylinders on the market?

Sharon


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Sharon
Ideally you will need an external filler inlet on the side of your rv. Garages and filling stations will get a bit jumpy if they see you opening lockers and putting the filling hoses inside. You can get an exteral filler fited which has an internal thread. You then screw an adaptor into this for whatever country you are in. there are 3 different types.

You obviously need a length of filler pipe to go from the extrenal filler to the bottle. You can do the job yourself but its always best to get a professional to to it. they only charge about 25 quid to fit one.

Hope thisinfo helps
Phill


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sharon

There are two alternatives to a refillable bottle..

1. In the UK use a Calor propane bottle which fits the Extenda Stay pipe, if using abroad you can buy adaptors from Gaslow to fit Spanish bottles, you can also buy these adaptors in Spain..

2. Refill your own propane bottle using Propane Bottle adaptor

I recommend and use the first method as there have been concerns raised on this forum re safety of second method .. 
http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-37936-gas.html+filling


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sharon, not sure why you want to buy a gaslow refillable bottle, as you already have an onboard tank? Which you can fill at any autogas station,

The extend-a-stay is to enable you to use foreign gas bottles, you buy the bottle in spain, portugal or wherever plus a regulator.

Olley


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

One day on a Garage forcourt there's going to be one mighty Bang.

how much gas do you want ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

silversurfa said:


> One day on a Garage forcourt there's going to be one mighty Bang.
> 
> how much gas do you want ?


Not with LPG, but it can and has happened with petrol.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> The extend-a-stay is to enable you to use foreign gas bottles, you buy the bottle in spain, portugal or wherever plus a regulator.
> 
> Olley


H Olley

as the Extenda stay is fitted on the HP side of the tank regulator, you need a bottle adaptor without a regulator.. I don't think two regulators would work back to back..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim I will bow to your superior knowledege. :lol: especially as I don't have an extender-stay.

Olley


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all

The reason for the extend-a-stay and extra bottle(s) of gas is because we will be doing a lot of wild camping for extended periods. We will be in very cold climates and with loads of dogs. So the heating will be on for a lot of the time. We basically want to go OTT to make sure that we do not get into trouble. At this stage I foresee us spending most of our time in France and Italy, but that does not mean that we will not get down to Spain and Portugal at a later stage.

Thanks for all your input though.


----------

